# Comfort eating



## Jossy29 (Feb 12, 2019)

I am plagued with comfort eating at the moment - I'm Type 2 and initially lost weight by cutting out sugar - brought my sugar down to 50 from 58.  My mum isn't in the best of health - she has Type 2 (she's 89) and has vascular dementia which is turning into Alzheimer's.   I was adamant that I would do this all by diet and exercise (I'm not on medication), but with the stress of looking after my parents and the inability to plan, I'm back to where I started.  Motivation is what I'm lacking but comfort eating is what I'm doing.  Any tips please ?


----------



## Sparkylady01 (May 29, 2019)

Hi Jossy29, did anyone every answer you? I don't have your family problems but I have the same issue with comfort eating, all I can offer in the way of advice, is keep trying and everytime you end up having a mad eating session, draw a line under it and start again. Try not to punish yourself.


----------

